# karpfenrollen



## Henning95 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

ich habe mal eine Frage.
Ich sucher drei neue Karpfenrollen, für das nächste Jahr.
Pro Rolle 35-40 euro. Sollte so viel schnur drauf passen für 100 Meter würfe XD und
das der Karpfen dann auch noch genug Schnur nehmen kann.
Haben hier wo ich wohne einen rießen See.

Habe die Spro Hardliner LCS 3500 gefunden.
Habe da bereits eine von und bin sehr zu frieden.
Tolle Rolle.

Was sagt ihr dazu? 

Danke


----------



## barschkönig (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Wenn du mit deiner ersten Rolle schon zufrieden bist kannst du doch dir gleich ne 2. davon kaufen.


----------



## Feuchty (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204815&highlight=Karpfenrolle

Da gibt es doch auch schon recht nette infos oder?
Naja und wie man vor mir schon geschrieben hat, bist du mit deiner aktuellen Rolle zufrieden gönne dir halt noch 2 davon! 
Man muss aber auch nicht wirklich für alles was man sich eventuell neu kaufen möchte einen neuen thread machen eine gewisse eigenerfahrung sollte man auch machen oder ???#6


----------



## CarpDream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Ich weis nicht, Ich hatt diese Rolle als einstiegsrolle auch. 

Ich hatte ca einen guten 20pf dran. 

Da ich vom Boot drillen musste da ich in einem Schlauch fischte ( darunter könnt ihr euch ein kleinen kanal in einem see vorstellen) musste ich den Fisch ohne Wiedersprüche von dem Gebüsche vernhalten. Bremse zu und durch. Am anfang schien als ob die Rolle es gut überstanden hatte. Jedoch hatte die Rolle so eine Schlag abgekriegt dass es die Achse Krümte. 

Kauf dir lieber was anständiges ! 

SO BILLIG WIE MÖGLICH ABER SO TEUER WIE NÖTIG !! 

Du musst auch nicht so gleich verückt sein wie ich und dir 2 Infinitys kaufen ;P


----------



## Henning95 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Hey,

Jop bloß ich hab bissel angst das nicht genug schnur auf die Rolle passt.

Darum frag ich


----------



## CarpDream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

ich weis meine 2 letzten sätze passen nicht arg zusammen ;-)


----------



## Feuchty (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



CarpDream schrieb:


> ich weis meine 2 letzten sätze passen nicht arg zusammen ;-)




naja doch schon, du hast es halt nur etwas krasser beschrieben :q:q


----------



## CarpDream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

ehm...ja  


naja back to topic, 


Was währe deine absolute schmerzgrenze für 3 Rollen? 

achja, und warum 3 Rollen?


----------



## Henning95 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Drei Rollen weil ich drei neue Ruten bekomme.
Schmerzgrenze für drei Rollen öhm 100-120 Euro


----------



## Feuchty (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

http://cgi.ebay.de/B.Richi-Freilaufrolle-NAVIUM-6000-9-Kugellager---ROLLE_W0QQitemZ190415753289QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=191781437598&query={query}&fitem=190415753289&linkin_id=8046559&mt_id=637&kw={query}

eventueller vorschlag !!


----------



## Henning95 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Was haltet ihr den von Spro nnd von der Spro Hardliner 

http://www.me-angelsport.de/sites/rollenindex/bilderspro/P8180011 (2).JPG 

Bild von Google


----------



## CarpDream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Feuchty schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/B.Richi-Freilaufrolle-NAVIUM-6000-9-Kugellager---ROLLE_W0QQitemZ190415753289QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=191781437598&query={query}&fitem=190415753289&linkin_id=8046559&mt_id=637&kw={query}
> 
> eventueller vorschlag !!




jetzt mal im Ernst, 

glaubst du dass, er mit für 3 Rollen für max 120€ glücklich sein wird? Sein geldbobel warscheinlich schon. ab er selbst bezweifle ich es ganz stark#c


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Willst du wirklich nur bis 100 - 120€ gehen ?!

Als Anfang reichen die Okuma Pl -865 
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....Name=okuma-powerliner-pl865-baitfeeder-p-9959

Viele User haben damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht ! 
Das würde dann um die 180€ kosten

Spar dir dein geld noch einbisschen an diesen Rollen wirst du längeren Spaß haben.

Gruß


----------



## Feuchty (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



CarpDream schrieb:


> jetzt mal im Ernst,
> 
> glaubst du dass, er mit für 3 Rollen für max 120€ glücklich sein wird? Sein geldbobel warscheinlich schon. ab er selbst bezweifle ich es ganz stark#c





Nein Natürlich  nicht, ich an seiner stelle würde dann noch ein wenig geld an seite legen und dann doch schon was in anderen preiskrategorien kaufen ! Es muss ja nicht gleich eine Infinity sein :k


----------



## CarpDream (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Feuchty schrieb:


> Nein Natürlich  nicht, ich an seiner stelle würde dann noch ein wenig geld an seite legen und dann doch schon was in anderen preiskrategorien kaufen ! Es muss ja nicht gleich eine Infinity sein :k





Soll ich dir mal was sagen? :vik: 

Eig verdanke ich es nur meinem Bruder das ich Infinitys habe.

Mein Bruder war schon immer scharf auf die Infinitys. 

Also beschloss er sich 2 zu kaufen. Ich damals natürlich als anfänger hatte auch schon bischen geld angelegt, habe 1e damals mitgekauft. ich meine dass was der große Bruder macht macht der kleine natürlich nach. 

Klar wusste ich das sie etwas bessseres sein muss, aber das sich um die Infinity handeln war mir damals nicht bewusst  

Nach und nach steigerte ich mich mehr ins Karpfenfischen. 
So beschloss ich mich eine 2 dazu zu kaufen da die in der Zeit recht günstig war glaub 250€. Zum Glück hatte ich das gemacht. Die Rolle kostet wieder knapp 400 Schlappen. 

So und nun haben wir jetzt den Salat:vik:


----------



## Henning95 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Hey,

ich habe noch 25 euro gutschein und dan spare ich noch und dann kaufe ich mir welche im angelfachgeschäft.

Bestellen bin ich immoment nicht so heiß drauf 

Aber mir hat noch keiner gesagt was mit der Spro Hardliner ist


----------



## Henning95 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

@ Feuchty die Rolle mag ich *_*

Sind die den auch gutgenug  ?


----------



## minne6 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Hey Henning, ich habs dir ja gesagt und das wird dir hier jeder sagen ;-) Spar dein Geld ! Es ist momentan eh zu Eisig draußen. Und bis zum März kannste dir die Okuma Powerline kaufen. Meiner Meinung nach hat diese Rolle das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Bei Ebay stehen zur Zeit 3 gebrauchte von denen drin. Da würde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Henning95 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Gut, ich werds mir mal überlegen.
Danke


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

(





CarpDream schrieb:


> ...die Infinity...kostet wieder knapp 400 Schlappen.


Naja, bester Preis aus 30 Sekunden googeln lag bei ca. 280 Taler.)


----------



## NR.9 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Die achsoootolle Infinity ist hier nicht das Thema. Gefragt war nach Erfahrungen mit der Hardliner LCS - meine Erfahrungen damit .... Finger weg !!!! Wie schon auf Seite 1 zu diesen Thread von jemanden beschrieben wurde ist die Achse eine grosse Schwachstelle - selbst 2x miterlebt und daraus gelernt. Auch das Wickelbild konnte mich nicht überzeugen.
Die besagte Okuma Powerliner ist eine im Preis-Leistungs Vergleich sehr gute Rolle. Stabile Achse, super Wicklung und genug Schnurfassung.
Habe selber seit 2 Jahren ein paar Powerliner 865 und bin vollstens zufrieden. 
Konnte meine damals bei E-Bay "NEU" für je 42€ ersteigern ! Denke mal das bei ein wenig suchen man dort was günstiges neues bekommen sollte. Auf gebrauchte Rollen bei E-Bay zukaufen würde ich verzichten - Keine Garantie !!! Ansonsten wie schon gesagt wurde noch ein bisl sparen der Winter ist noch lang.


----------



## Henning95 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

@ Jkc  ich habe auch nur 280 euro gefunden aber nichts mit 400  
@ Nr.9 ok, dann werde ich die finger von der Spro hardliner lassen.
Die Okuma frag ich mal im Baummarkt nach ob man die da bestellen kann.

Bekommt man dann ja billiger  

Mhmm, Ich habe ja die Hardliner, und die will auch noch
Wann tritt der Schwachpunkt der Rolle denn ein?
bei einem harten Drill?


Danke


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning95 schrieb:


> ...
> @ Nr.9 ok, dann werde ich die finger von der Spro hardliner lassen.
> Die Okuma frag ich mal im Baummarkt nach ob man die da bestellen kann...



Im Baumarkt bestellen?|bigeyes|uhoh:;+
Wie wär's wenn du die Okuma beim Gerlinger Online bestellst, der hat sie auf Lager und du bekommst sie sofort.
Auch die Okuma Longbow ist sehr zu empfehlen.
Ich habe die Longbow, aber auch die Harliner, genau genommen 2 Spro Hardliner LCS mit der Aluspule.
Kann die Harliner auch nicht empfehlen, für den Preis gibt's besseres.
Die Schnurverlegung ist bescheiden und die Geschichte mit der Achse ist definitiv zu befürchten. Ein großer Karpfen im Drill und die Rolle sieht unter Umständen alt aus.


----------



## NR.9 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Der Sensitivfischer gefällt mir ... sieht die Sache wie ich ... lol

Genau das mit dem Drill befürchte ich auch. Sobald der Fisch eine harte Flucht hinlegt und die Bremse (die übrigens auch nicht die Wucht ist bei den Hardliner LCS) nicht richtig eingestellt ist bekommt die Achse einen weg. Ist mir mit meiner ersten LCS passiert.
Bei meiner zweiten LCS hat die Bremse im Drill aufgegeben.
Bei wenig finanziellen Mitteln - also bis sagen wir mal 50€ - sind Okuma Rollen schon Qualitativ das beste was drinne ist. Und wie Sensitivfischer schon sagte sind auch die anderen Okuma Freilaufrollen wie z.B. die Longbow super Teile für wenig Geld.


----------



## Henning95 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Hey,

jop, der Baumarkt bei und Holz und Bau hat auch einen riesen Stand mit Angelartikel.
Der kennt sich mit gut aus und bei ihm werde ich auch meine daiwa Ruten bestellen.
Dabei komm ih günstig weg. Kein Versandkosten. und so


----------



## Henning95 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

@ Nr.9  
Ich schaue mir die Rollen mal an.


----------



## CarpDream (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> jop, der Baumarkt bei und Holz und Bau hat auch einen riesen Stand mit Angelartikel.
> Der kennt sich mit gut aus und bei ihm werde ich auch meine daiwa Ruten bestellen.
> Dabei komm ih günstig weg. Kein Versandkosten. und so




:vik: Ich kann mir darunter ne geile Angelapotheke vorstellen, deren die Sachen beim Askari gekauft werden, frisch lackiert und n neuer Name drauf gebebbt wird und gut ist:vik: 


Sei nich albern und kauf sie dir an einem ordentlichen Angelcenter#6


----------



## Henning95 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

XD 

Das ist ein Baumarkt, und da sind super angelmarken  nicht die perfekten aber der hat richtig gute qualli.

Und zu dem gehen mehr als das AngelFACHgeschäft was 300 meter luftlinie entfernt ist.

Und bei Baumakrt  kann man auch sachen bestellen.

Der ist hier sehr beliebt und nicht iwi sowas was du meinst mit Askari aufkleber usw  XD


----------



## Henning95 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

So ein richtig großes Angelcenter haben wir leider nicht und das Angelfachgeschäft ist zu teuer.

Ne Anaconda Base rute 85 euro Spro Pantera rute 45.

Überall billiger außer da XD


----------



## Henning95 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

http://www.holz-und-bau.de/index.php?id=4


da ist der


----------



## NR.9 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Im Grunde nix anderes wie ein kleiner Angelladen mit dem Unterschied das der Baumarkt billiger einkaufen kann (wahrscheinlich direkt beim Hersteller ohne Zwischenhändler) aber dafür evtl. ein wenig an Know How einbüsst wenn nicht grade ein Angler oder ähnliches in dieser Abteilung arbeitet. Aber ich kenne es von ähnlichen Märkten mit Angelabteilung das schon oft darauf geachtet wird das Personal mit dem erforderlichen Wissen an besagten Stellen eingesetzt wird. Wäre auch ein Job für mich ....
Was das KAUFEN angeht - immer erst den Preisvergleich machen. Und wenn nötig dort in die Hand nehmen und bei gefallen im Netz bestellen.


----------



## Henning95 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Ja, der Kerl der in der abteilung arbeitet ist selber großer angler.

Habe gard die Endura Pro 6500 BAT rolle gefunden einzelpreis 49.99 euro 

3er set 99,99 euro 

Und?


----------



## NR.9 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Informier dich lieber genau zu dieser Rolle - weiss selber nix aber hörte nix gutes über BAT Artikel. Laut Beschreibung ist das ja alles Super aber mal ehrlich 11+1 Kugellager ist wieder diese Typische Bauernfängermasche. Dann lieber nur 3-5 Lager aber von Shimano Okuma Daiwa etc.


----------



## Henning95 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

okay 

mhm ich kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Ja, der Kerl der in der abteilung arbeitet ist selber großer angler.
> 
> Habe gard die Endura Pro 6500 BAT rolle gefunden einzelpreis 49.99 euro
> 
> ...


Wenn du 100 Euro verblasen willst, geh in den Puff.
Dort bekommst du für die Kohle mehr Spaß und der hält genauso lange, wie der an drei Angelrollen von Angeldomäne für 99 Euro.
Lass bloß die Finger weg von dem Angeldomäneschrott.
BAT, Valium Runner, Westline, Endura und wie der ganze Schrott noch heißt, wenn du Geld übrig hast und Lehrgeld zahlen willst, bist du bei diesen Produkten genau richtig.
Mach bloß nen ganz großen Bogen, um die Angeldomäne und den Askari, du wirst es sonst bereuen.
Und auch wenn du drei Ruten hast, wäre es von dir schlauer, dir erst mal eine oder zwei Rollen zu kaufen und nicht gleich drei.
Man kann auch erstmal mit zwei Ruten fischen, drei kannst du sowieso nicht gleichzzeitig händeln.
Dann aber lieber ein, zwei solide, als drei Schrottrollen, für die du dir nach nem halben Jahr noch mal welche kaufen musst.
Bestell dir bei "Angelwelt Gerlinger", aus der Sonderliste, die Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder CS 55 (Stückpreis 49,90 €uro) das Stück oder wenn das noch zu teuer ist, die Okuma Interceptor Pro Baitfeeder 350(Stückpreis 34,90 €uro).
Alles Andere sehe ich zum Scheitern verurteilt.
Ich glaube kaum, dass du eine bessere Rolle für das Geld kaufen kannst, die auch noch mit nem 30 Pfünder Flusskarpfen dran, tadelos funktioniert und überlebt.
Glaub es oder lass es!
Die Okumas sind keine Designwunder, aber es sind die wenigen, wenn nicht einzigen Plasterollen am Markt, die ein Vollmetallgetriebe aufweisen und ich meine damit nicht Zinkdruckguss!#d


----------



## Evilcamper (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Hi... ich wollte mir auch noch ein paar neue Rollen zulegen, schwanke aber zwischen zwei Modellen. Hat jemand erfahrung mit diesen Rollen gemacht? 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...fbremsrollen-2/quantum-radical-scs/detail.jsf
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...remsrollen-3/kogha-specimen-carp-1/detail.jsf

möchte gerne schnell bestellen. Bis zum 2.1. gibt es 20%
(oder gerne auch Vorschläge eurerseits ^^)


----------



## Udo561 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Hi Henning,
schau mal hier , 2 Rollen kosten dich da 60 Euro.
Habe diese Rollen selber erfolgreich in Gebrauch , die haben schon so einige Drills überstanden.
Gruß Udo
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...EWHEELER-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_p7650_x2.htm


----------



## NR.9 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Also wirklich mal ..... 
Wer knapp 100 Euro in eine Quantum oder Kogha steckt hat hier wohl noch nicht viel mitgelesen .... Neeeeeee für das Geld SHIMANO OKUMA oder DAIWA. 

Gründe ??? Suchfunktion !!!!

Und was Yarris angeht ...... lol - wer verschenkt Geld ? Meine Bankverbindung lautet ..........


----------



## Udo561 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Und was Yarris angeht ...... lol - wer verschenkt Geld ? Meine Bankverbindung lautet ..........



Hi,
erst mal selber mit angeln und dann ein Urteil bilden 
Aber hier das Net ist ja nichts anderes als ein großer Angelstammtisch , jeder hat Ahnung , oder meint es zumindest :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Also wirklich mal .....
> Wer knapp 100 Euro in eine Quantum oder Kogha steckt hat hier wohl noch nicht viel mitgelesen .... Neeeeeee für das Geld SHIMANO OKUMA oder DAIWA.
> 
> Gründe ??? Suchfunktion !!!!
> ...



Über die Yaris würde ich mal gar nicht lachen oder verächtlich reden, die werden in der selben Fabrik hergestellt, wie beispielsweise die Quantum Heat.
Ob man sie deshalb kaufen sollte weiß ich nicht, andererseits ist der Udo bestimmt auch kein Volldepp.#d


----------



## Henning95 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Hallu,

Ok irh habt mich überzeugt.

100 euro ist nichts.
Muss ich nu erstmal iwi mal meinen Eltern erklären das ich zu den Ruten auch noch rollen brauche.

Ich gehe aber nun erstmal ins neue Jahr 

und möchte nun nicht drüber nachdenken 

ab morgen wieder 

Wünsche euch allen einnen guten Rutsch ins jahr 2011 und dicke Fische 

Bis dann


----------



## NR.9 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Wollte hier nicht irgendwas schlecht machen - aber wenn eine Rolle mal eben um die hälfte reduziert wird lässt mich das stutzig werden ob irgendeiner dieser Preise gerechtfertigt ist.
Wollte auch bestimmt nicht sagen das der Udo ein Depp ist - habe ich auch nicht , würde ich auch nie. 
@Udo - kannste mir ne Herstellerseite schicken zu Yarris ... damit ich mich mit dieser Marke näher beschäfftigen kann. Man lernt ja nie aus und ich bin immer lernbegeistert.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Wollte hier nicht irgendwas schlecht machen - aber wenn eine Rolle mal eben um die hälfte reduziert wird lässt mich das stutzig werden ob irgendeiner dieser Preise gerechtfertigt ist....


Das sollte es dich auch weiterhin, denn in den meisten Fällen zu Recht. Es gibt zuviele Betrugsmaschen, von überteuerten Produkten, bishin zur Anpreisung von scheinbar reduziertem Tackle, welches angeblich mal irgendwelche Phantasiepreise kostete, die in Wirklichkeit nie verlangt wurden.



NR.9 schrieb:


> ...Wollte auch bestimmt nicht sagen das der Udo ein Depp ist - habe ich auch nicht , würde ich auch nie....


 Das habe ich dir auch nicht unterstellen wollen, ich hätte es auch zugegeben wenn es so wäre.




NR.9 schrieb:


> ...@Udo - kannste mir ne Herstellerseite schicken zu Yarris ... damit ich mich mit dieser Marke näher beschäfftigen kann. Man lernt ja nie aus und ich bin immer lernbegeistert.


Ich denke nicht, dass er das kann, lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
Yaris ist ein Label wie im Grunde alle Marken. Wer es ins Leben gerufen hat? Ich weiß es jedenfalls nicht, aber die Produkte hinter dem Label sind faktisch Teile einer Produktion, die für eine andere Marke produziert wurden oder Ware aus Überproduktion.
Ab einem Auftragsvolumen von ganz grob, minimum 50000$(ab da geht's in der Regel los), kann praktisch jeder sich seine Rollen produzieren lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Mal kurz zu Yaris . . .

Als bekannt wurde dass Ultimate Pleite geht stand auf einmal Yaris auf der Matte und es tauchte keine Insolvenzware von Ultimate auf. . . .
Ich vermute das sind Artikel, die für Ultimate bestimmt waren. Entweder sind die bald wieder verschwunden oder es ist dadurch eine neue Marke entstanden.

Das die Nachfolgefirma später Skarp heisst war damals noch nicht klar.


----------



## Udo561 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Hi,
hier bei Eurotackle in Venlo wurde mir die Aussage vom Prof. Tinca bestätigt.
Einige größere Händler haben da schnell reagiert und Yaris wurde bei ihnen ein Verkaufsschlager , eben weil Preis und Qualität stimmen.
Yaris läuft irgendwie auch unter dem Namen Trend.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mal kurz zu Yaris . . .
> 
> Als bekannt wurde dass Ultimate Pleite geht stand auf einmal Yaris auf der Matte und es tauchte keine Insolvenzware von Ultimate auf. . . .
> Ich vermute Artikel, die für Ultimate bestimmt waren. Entweder sind die bald wieder verschwunden oder es ist dadurch eine neue Marke entstanden.
> ...



Das kann sehr gut sein. #h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...Yaris wurde bei ihnen ein Verkaufsschlager , eben weil Preis und Qualität stimmen...



Die Majesti Carp Ruten, die du fischst, sind jedenfalls echt genial, davon durfte ich mich mittlerweile live und in Farbe überzeugen.
Wenn die Rollen genauso gut sind, dann kann man die wirklich nur empfehlen.
Ich würde so eine Rolle gerne mal vom Innenleben her anschauen oder teilzerlegt.|kopfkrat
Also Udo, wenn dich die Langeweile packt, schraub doch mal zu Wartungszwecken eine deiner Yaris- Rollen auseinander und mach davon Fotos, die du hier einstellst.:q


----------



## Udo561 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Majesti Carp Ruten, die du fischst, sind jedenfalls echt genial, davon durfte ich mich mittlerweile live und in Farbe überzeugen.
> :q


Hi,
Gott sein Dank das es auch hier im Forum mal jemand bestätigen kann 
Ich gehe sogar soweit und sage das diese Ruten mit einigen anderen Ruten mithalten können die 100 Euro kosten#6
Ich hatte es ja auch nicht glauben können , 
aber ich bin mehr als zufrieden .
Mittlerweile habe ich hier bei mir im Verein schon einige Kollegen die sich die Rute gleich bestellt haben nachdem sie , sie in der hand hatten und den Preis erfahren haben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Carphunter1995 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass er das kann, lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.



Bitteschön#6

http://www.yarissports.nl/

Gruß Maik


----------



## Evilcamper (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Also wirklich mal .....
> Wer knapp 100 Euro in eine Quantum oder Kogha steckt hat hier wohl noch nicht viel mitgelesen .... QUOTE]
> 
> Richtig :q. aber wollte ja auch nur mal ne Meinung hören. Da ich vom Karpfenangeln noch so gut wie keine Ahnung habe #y. ^^


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Carphunter1995 schrieb:


> Bitteschön#6
> 
> http://www.yarissports.nl/
> 
> Gruß Maik



Joo, das isses, gut recherchiert Maik.#6
Damit haben sich unsere Vermutungen gewissermaßen bestätigt.


----------



## NR.9 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Erstmal allen ein frohes neues Jahr !!!!   Hatte die Seite auch schon in der Mangel aber ich bin nicht so gut in Hölländisch und wenn ich oben auf das Deutsche Fähnchen drücke ändert sich nix.
Wenn im Endeffekt Yaris mal Ultimate war dann kann man wohl sagen das das Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis stimmen muss.
Hatte selber mal eine Ultimate Connection Carp und war für damals ca.25€ für eine schlanke Carbonrute absolut überzeugt.
Jetzt nochmal zu der Kogha Rolle - hatte auch mal eine für damals recht moderne Freilaufrolle von Kogha die aber schon nach einer Saison in die Knie ging. Über die Quantum kann ich nichts sagen nur soviel das man schon für weniger Geld Rollen bekommt die im Karpfenbereich mehr von sich reden lassen. Für unter 100€ bekommt man ne menge Okuma Rollen und sogar die ein oder andere Shimano. Sogar die Daiwa Regal sind günstiger zu haben. Kleiner Tip an den Sportsfreund (sehe grade nicht den Namen - sorry) der die 2 Links von der Kogha und Quantum reingestellt hatte. Gerlinger führt eine grosse Auswahl an guten Rollen und sind glaube ich bisl günstiger in sachen Rollen wie Askari.


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Hey,

Frohes neues Jahr 

Wegen den Rollen.

Ich bekomme warscheinlich dieses Jahr einen kleinen Job für mich wo ich Geld für die Rollen bekommen kann.

Muss dan als Gärtner daherhalten für eine alte Dame.
Ich mag gerne alten Leuten helfen darum passt das, und mein Opa meinte man bekommt da auch gut Geld 

Ist seine Schwester.
Darum wollte ich nun von euch in einem Satz wissen.

Welche Rolle soll ich nehmen XD ?

danke


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Wenn du nicht sooo viel Geld hast rate ich dir zu den Okuma Pl-865 
Wie gesagt viele fischen damit und sind begeistert. Sie hat eine kraftvolle Achse und sie kann genug Schnur aufnehmen. Damit machst du sicher nicht viel falsch.

Gruß


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



die kostet überal 59 euro  

habt ihr was noch billigers  XD


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Warum ist die BAT Endura Pro 6500 nichts ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning95 schrieb:


> die kostet überal 59 euro
> 
> habt ihr was noch billigers  XD



54,95 bei Gerl: 
http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/6184/1/i/

Zu der BAT Endura. Mein kumpel hat drei Stück seit mind. 2 Jahren in Gebrauch (der angelt nur Karpfen und das ganze Jahr) und die funktionieren anstandslos.
Tauschen würde ich sie trotzdem nicht gegen meine Powerliner . . .:m


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Gut,

also ist die BAT nicht die schlechteste sondern gut sehr gut sogar.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



> Gut,
> 
> also ist die BAT nicht die schlechteste sondern gut sehr gut sogar.



Pass auf, Die BAT endura ist nicht sehr gut. 
Dazu fehlen ihr einige Dinge. Sie höchstens mittelmäßig.
Treibe mehr Geld auf und kaufe dir anständige Rollen.
Ich spare auch zu den Shimano Ultegra XTB's. 
Und ich empfehle einfach Dir die Okuma's zu kaufen sie sind für Dich und deinen Ersparnissen das Beste -  So denk ich zumindest ! 
Und ich mein 54.99€ geht noch  Das ist nicht teuer für eine Karpfenrolle..

Gruß


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

ok, 

also die http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....Name=okuma-powerliner-pl865-baitfeeder-p-9959

*_*


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

ENDLICH! 
Jetz haste wenigstens eine ziemlich gute Einsteiger ( wenn nicht sogar mittelklasse Rolle ) ! 

Geht Doch  

Gruß


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Dafür muss ich dann ja mal richtig lange sparen


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

aber ich werde noch mal im angelfachgeshäft gucken.

und dann noch in dem baumarkt. der bekommt nen neuen angelraum sozusagen


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Bekommst du keine 165€ zusammen oder wie? 
Das wird ja wohl zu schaffen sein ^^


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Henning95, ich verstehe nicht, warum du so versessen bist auf die BAT Endura Pro? Sind es die 11 Kugellager, ist es das Design?
Die Teile haben doch nix, nicht mal der Preis ist attraktiv.
Kaum einer hat dir zur BAT geraten, mehrere zu Okuma Powerliner und anderen Modellen, bist du beratungsresistent.#c
Mir düngt du hast die BAT fixiert, und hättest sie gerne schön geredet.|kopfkrat


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

XD

nene bloß die BAT wurde mir von freunden empfholen und der preis sieht eig auch gut aus.

die okuma ist auch sehr gut aber 165 finde ich eigendlich persöhnlich zuviel. ich angel ja auch erst seit 2010 sommer auf karpfen darum kenne ich mich mit vielen dingen noch nicht so viel aus uind frage deshalb viel.

aber wenn nun alle sagn nehm die okuma nehm ich sie auch, da alle gesagt haben super teil. 

und nein  165 euro ist kein problem zusammenbekommen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning95 schrieb:


> XD
> 
> nene bloß die BAT wurde mir von freunden empfholen und der preis sieht eig auch gut aus....


Der Preis sieht gut aus? Für die 49,90 Euro pro Rolle bekommst du beim Gerlinger eine Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder CS55.
Da reden wir dann aber von einer Vollmetallrolle mit einem Getriebe aus Bronzelegierung mit gekapselten Industriekugellagern von Nacchi und nicht wie im Falle der BAT Endura, von einer Plastikrolle mit einigen wenigen Metallteilen und völlig überflüssigen 11 Spielzeugkugellagern, von denen keines was taugen kann, angesichts des Preises der kompletten Rolle.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Naja die Endura kostet 33,33 p.S. wenn man drei nimmt.:m
http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p3054_Endura-Pro-6500.html

Die PL ist trotzdem mein Favorit, wenn auch teurer.#h


----------



## CarpDream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning95 schrieb:


> XD
> 
> nene bloß die BAT wurde mir von freunden empfholen und der preis sieht eig auch gut aus.
> 
> ...




Aber ich finde jetzt bischen, du wiedersprichst dich selbst, weil, 
du meinst du bist Einsteiger, und welcher Einsteiger braucht 3 Ruten?? 

Und als Karpfeneinsteiger fängt man doch erst mit der Posenrute und mim Schwimmerle  oder? Damit man ein Gefühl fürs drillen bekommt ;-) 


Naja Trotzdem viel Spaß mit deinen (bald) neuen Rollen!! 
Hast definitiv nichts falsch gemacht. Oder wirst nichts falsch machen wenn du dich für die Okuma entgültig entscheidest ;-)


----------



## TJ. (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Also ich hab mir nach langer überlegung jetzt auch Okuma Powerliner bestellt.

Schau mal bei Askari nach da gibts momentan 20% somit kostet die pl 865 gerade mal 46€ so billig bekommt man die nirgends.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Anaconda1983 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



TJ. schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir nach langer überlegung jetzt auch Okuma Powerliner bestellt.
> 
> Schau mal bei Askari nach da gibts momentan 20% somit kostet die pl 865 gerade mal 46€ so billig bekommt man die nirgends.
> 
> Gruß Thomas




kauf ja nichts bei askari...die haben lieferprobleme oder schicken dir zeug was du gar nciht bestellt hast... mit den 20% locken sie nur so kundne wie dich, ist nicht nur meine meinung kannst jeden hier fragen, kaufe bei gerlinger wie der Sensitivfischer schon geschrieben hat... der junge hat richtig ahnung und weisst von was er spricht!:m


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Aber ich finde jetzt bischen, du wiedersprichst dich selbst, weil,
> du meinst du bist Einsteiger, und welcher Einsteiger braucht 3 Ruten??
> 
> Und als Karpfeneinsteiger fängt man doch erst mit der Posenrute und mim Schwimmerle  oder? Damit man ein Gefühl fürs drillen bekommt ;-)
> ...





Ehm, seit letzen Sommer und ich war oft tagsüber los.

hinter unserem haus ist ein kolk wo karpfen drin sind.

da fängt man gut. und ich liebe das drillen und darum wollte ich einfach die neuen rute haben. 

ich weis nicht wo ich mich wiederspreche Xd 

aber egal.

Wie gesagt, die Okuma denk ich mal werd ich nehmen.


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> kauf ja nichts bei askari...die haben lieferprobleme oder schicken dir zeug was du gar nciht bestellt hast... mit den 20% locken sie nur so kundne wie dich, ist nicht nur meine meinung kannst jeden hier fragen, kaufe bei gerlinger wie der Sensitivfischer schon geschrieben hat... der junge hat richtig ahnung und weisst von was er spricht!:m




Ruten und Rollen steht bei mir sowiso fest dasich keine bei Askari kaufe.

NUr kleinkram habe ich da mal gekauft.
swinger usw.

mein freund hat da neulich bestellt und sagte das er es immer noch nicht hat.

jop jop


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

@ Anaconda

Ist das denn immoment so schlimm?
Das die einen nur locken wollen?

Bekommt man komplett immoment alles falsches oder wie?


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Habe da auch noch die Sänger R.D.C Runner gefunden.

Fällt mir auch wohl zu was sagt ihr?


----------



## Anaconda1983 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning95 schrieb:


> @ Anaconda
> 
> Ist das denn immoment so schlimm?
> Das die einen nur locken wollen?
> ...




das ist dauernd...egal wenn ich frage, ist immer irgendwas gewesen und wenn du reklamationen hast... und eventuell es zurück geben möchtest, dann dauert es ewigkeiten bis mal geld bekommst oder allgemein...ich habe dich gewarnt und was du jetzt machst ist es dir selbst überlassen!

aber auf solche wie sensitivfischer usw...kann man sich sehr gut verlassen und der wird dir das gleiche sagen wie ich!|rolleyes


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Okay,

als ich da im Oktober bestellt habe habe ich drei Tage auf 22 Teile gewartet. hab mir nehmf reund zusammenbestellt 

Okay, aber vielen danke für deine Warnung.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> das ist dauernd...egal wenn ich frage, ist immer irgendwas gewesen und wenn du reklamationen hast... und eventuell es zurück geben möchtest, dann dauert es ewigkeiten bis mal geld bekommst oder allgemein...ich habe dich gewarnt und was du jetzt machst ist es dir selbst überlassen!
> 
> aber auf solche wie sensitivfischer usw...kann man sich sehr gut verlassen und der wird dir das gleiche sagen wie ich!|rolleyes



Lass stecken, dem ist glaube ich nicht mehr zu helfen. Wahrscheinlich zieht er jetzt eine Marke und ein Modell dieser Preisklasse nach dem anderen aus der Versenkung und fragt zu jeder einzelnen, ob die was taugt.
Dabei erscheint es mir so, dass er wie eine Frau hauptsächlich nach dem Kriterium Aussehen auswählt und sich von Werbetexten einlullen lässt.
Ich kann nur warnen und darauf verweisen, dass in der Preisklasse ca. 80% aller Freilaufrollen auf dem Markt, kaum zu gebrauchen sind, weil der Preis pro Rolle einfach grenzwertig ist.
Rollenendpreis - Einzelhandelsprovision - Zwischenhandelsprovision - Großhandels/Importeursgewinn - Frachtkosten - Zollkosten - Marketing-/Werbekosten - Herstellergewinn - Produktionskosten ääähmm was soll da für Materialkosten noch übrig bleiben.|rolleyes
Da noch Qualität zu erwarten ist beinahe schon utopisch und bei allem was der Markt in der letzten Zeit hervorgebracht hat, stachen nur wenige heraus, die auch nach Jahren noch als brauchbar und solide bezeichnet werden konnten, viele davon auch nur eingeschränkt.
Ohne Abstriche kann ich nur Okuma empfehlen(aus eigener Erfahrung), ansonsten fallen mir, nur mit Abstrichen, noch Prologic, Ultimate, Sänger, Daiwa Regal BRI Plus und B. Richis Navium ein.
Der Rest vom Markt ist überwiegend Schrott!


----------



## Evilcamper (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Die Okuma Cassien CS65 von der Sensitive gesprochen hat, macht von der Produktbeschreibung her ja einen Super Eindruck. Oder würdet Ihr mir doch eher zu einer Powerliner raten? Was meint Nr.9 dazu? Ihr beiden scheint ja echte Rollenkracks zu sein. #h


----------



## Anaconda1983 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

so sehe ich es auch wie der Sensitivfischer... und habe selbst die Okumarolle und bin vollkommen zufrieden!:m

aber wer nicht will, der wird doppelt geld ausgeben und drauß lernen!

wünsche dir noch einen schönen abend,

halte mich mal auf den laufenden wenn du bei askari was bestellst....|bigeyes


----------



## minne6 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Ich habe es auch schon mehrfach gepredigt, dass wenn man günstig kauft, oft 2 mal kauft. Wenn man eine günstige Karpfenrolle haben möchte, die auch was Taugt dann die Okuma Powerliner oder die Daiwa Br Modelle. Habe selber die Okumas und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube es ist nach so vielen eindeutigen Meinungen unsinnig günstigere Modell aus dem Hut zu zaubern, und zu fragen ob man sich diese nicht kaufen sollte, weil sie vielleicht 10€ billiger ist... Es gibt auf dem Markt meiner Meinung nach nur eine Hand voll vernünftiger Karpfenrollen die in diesem Preissegment liegen. Und mal ehrlich, 55€ für eine Karpferolle ist wirklich nicht viel, wenn man bedenkt, was sie leisten muss.|rolleyes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Evilcamper schrieb:


> Die Okuma Cassien CS65 von der Sensitive gesprochen hat, macht von der Produktbeschreibung her ja einen Super Eindruck. Oder würdet Ihr mir doch eher zu einer Powerliner raten? Was meint Nr.9 dazu? Ihr beiden scheint ja echte Rollenkracks zu sein. #h



Ob ich ein Rollencrack bin, weiß ich nicht. Fakt ist, dass ich früher einer der Idioten war, der zum Einen aus Geldmangel, zum Teil aus Blödheit, immer wieder mal Geld in den Sand setzte, in dem ich Rollenschrott kaufte, ähnlich dem, um den es heute geht.
Damals in den (90- zigern) hießen die Marken Silstar, Cormoran, Balzer, die es ja zumindest vom Namen her heute noch gibt.

Heute hab ich den Vorteil, dass ich den Markt besser kenne, weil:
1. ich einen Bekannten habe, der Inhaber eines Angelgeschäftes ist,
2. sowie einen Bekannten der als Verkäufer bei AM- Angelsport arbeitet und dort auch beruflich, viel an Penn und Shimano rumschraubt(Penn- Competence- Center...).
3. bringen viele Angelkollegen und die Jugend aus dem Verein ihre Rollen zu mir, um sie warten zu lassen oder um sie zu reparieren, wenn noch was zu retten ist.

Bei letzterem Punkt kommen mir eben auch viele der Billigrollen unter die Finger.

Was die Frage Cassien vs. Powerliner angeht:
Die Powerliner hat den Vorteil, dass sie weitwurftauglicher ist und über den höheren Schnureinzug verfügt. Letzeres ist sehr angenehm wenn man auf größere Distanz fischt, damit man sich nicht dusselig kurbelt, wenn man die Montage einholen muss.
Ihr Getriebe ist vom Grundaufbau weitgehend identisch mit dem der Okuma Axeon, welche ein ganz schöner Klopper von Rolle ist.
Zudem habe ich den Eindruck, dass die mögliche Maximalbremskraft bei der Powerliner etwas größer ausfällt.
Die Rollen laufen beide sehr weich, die drei Kugellager mehr bei der Powerliner, merkt man kaum und die Unterschiede sind insgesamt wirklich nicht groß.
Für Cassien spricht in erster Linie das verwindungssteife Vollmetallgehäuse und dessen griffige Oberfläche, sowie der wertigere Gesamteindruck.
Ist also eine Geschmacksache, was einem wichtiger ist, besser gefällt.

Ein Haken haben beide, ihr Freilauf deaktiviert erst nach einer Viertel Kurbelumdrehung und geht nicht immer bei jeder Kurbelstellung sofort rein(Kurbel 2mm weiter gedreht und es klappt), was Shimano Baitrunnerbesitzer gerne beanstanden.|rolleyes
Das ist aber nur eine charakteristische Macke und absolut kein Qualitätsmangel!


----------



## Henning95 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Lass stecken, dem ist glaube ich nicht mehr zu helfen. Wahrscheinlich zieht er jetzt eine Marke und ein Modell dieser Preisklasse nach dem anderen aus der Versenkung und fragt zu jeder einzelnen, ob die was taugt.
> Dabei erscheint es mir so, dass er wie eine Frau hauptsächlich nach dem Kriterium Aussehen auswählt und sich von Werbetexten einlullen lässt.
> Ich kann nur warnen und darauf verweisen, dass in der Preisklasse ca. 80% aller Freilaufrollen auf dem Markt, kaum zu gebrauchen sind, weil der Preis pro Rolle einfach grenzwertig ist.
> Rollenendpreis - Einzelhandelsprovision - Zwischenhandelsprovision - Großhandels/Importeursgewinn - Frachtkosten - Zollkosten - Marketing-/Werbekosten - Herstellergewinn - Produktionskosten ääähmm was soll da für Materialkosten noch übrig bleiben.|rolleyes
> ...




Hey,

ehm XD 

okay ^^

aber ehm ich weis ihr habt mir die Okuma gezeigt.
Tolle rolle Perfekt.

Bloß ich habe das nun so verstanden, das ich NICHT mehr nach neuen Rollen gucken DARF ?

Ich suche Rollen ok, die ein ticken billiger sind und das gleiche erfüllen.
Und darum fragte ich ob sie den auch so ist, nur billiger.
Ich brauche nicht die teuerste Rolle.
Ich kann auch mit dem Bambosstock nen Aal fangen. Aber trozdem nehme ich ne Rute.

Genauso ist das bei den Rollen.
Ich habe gefragt, ob ihr mir eine zeigen könnt.
Ihr habt mir die Okuma gezeigt.
Ich bleib erlich sie ist gut, sehr gut.
Bloß ich finde sie halt noch ein bisschen teuer.

Darum habe ich eine andere gesucht. Die Sänger und habe gefragt ob die auch was ist. Wenn nicht nehm ich die Okuma.
Ich habe ledeglich gefragt.


----------



## minne6 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Ich suche Rollen ok, die ein ticken billiger sind und das gleiche erfüllen.



Genau das ist leider das Problem, was schon etliche Seiten diskutiert wurde.... |kopfkrat . Gucken darfst du gerne, aber wenn man schon so viele Meinung gehört hat, dann ist doch alles klar oder sehe ich das Falsch?|kopfkrat

Wenn du günstiger kaufen willst, musst du dich halt mit schlechterer Ware zufriedengeben. |bla: Da musst du dich schon mit abfinden müssen ;-)


----------



## Slick (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Jetzt ist die beste Zeit zu kaufen,neues kommt altes wird billig verkauft. |supergri

Askari war bis jetzt ok.Ich hab mir bis jetzt einige Sachen dort bestellt im Wert von 400 Euro(Kleinteile).Keine Falschlieferungen nur teils nicht lieferbar und das wurde nachgeliefert(1-2 Monate nach Erhalt des ersten Paketes,bei dem Andrang an Käufern kein Wunder).Kann nichts schlechtes über Askari berichten,nur sind einige Sachen wo angeblich reduziert wurden oder ein Hammerangebot sind woanders noch billiger,vergleichen lohnt.|rolleyes

und zu Yaris werd nächste Woche mal die YARIS SPORTS TREND Funkset 3 Bissanzeiger + Funkbox NEU testen(bestellt) eventuell auch mal die Ruten 

Wenn ich hier irgendwo in einen Angelladen reingehe wolle die mir gleich eine Rute Rolle im Wert von 300-400 Euro verkaufen,sehe auch nicht ein für die Marke(Namen) zu bezahlen.

Danke für die Info @Udo561

@Henning95

kauf was gescheites(bist ja nicht zu belehren),wenn du was billiges willst geh zu Fishermans dort bekommst du solchen Schrott als Geschenk mitgeliefert bei einem Einkauf ab 50 Euro.

Cheers


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Wieso ist dir das immer noch zu viel an den 3 Rollen?!

Karpfenangeln ist nunmal eines der teuersten Angelarten. Und mal ehrlich 55€ für eine Rolle ist nicht viel. Mit was angelst du denn mit purem Plastik? Es geht um Karpfen. Sie sind kampfstarke Fische ! Daher brauch man wenigstens ein Metallgetriebe und nicht eine aus Plastik oder so. 

Also lass den Quatsch hier die Anderen zu stressen und kauf dir die jetzt einfach und lass dich freuen ! 

Gruß


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning95 schrieb:


> ...
> Bloß ich finde sie halt noch ein bisschen teuer...



Billiger geht's nicht mehr, noch tiefer kannst du nicht stapeln, ohne auf die Schnauze zu fallen.
Mach dir den Spaß und rufe mein Profil auf. Dort findest du Fotoalben von mir.
Bei den Fotos findest du welche, mit den Getriebeteilen einer Billigrolle, nach dem die Rolle von einem Karpfen bearbeitet wurde.
Die Rolle hat beim Drill gequalmt und gestunken, das kann man sich kaum vorstellen!|bigeyes
Vielleicht verstehst du dann was das Resultat ist.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass die billigeren Rollen innen, alle durch die Bank aus Zinkdruckguss sind und die Passungen der Teile zum Erbrechen schlecht sind, weil bei ner Rolle für 30- 40 Euro nicht mehr drin ist.#d


----------



## Kotterbachsee (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Ich kann auch nur positives über die Powerliner berichten. Sie ist wirklich zu empfehlen.

Sonst könntest du doch erstmal zwei von ihr kaufen und dann, wenn sie dir gefallen noch ne dritte nachkaufen?


----------



## Anaconda1983 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ehm XD
> 
> ...




also ok  ich merk schon du bist mit den rollen von Sesitivfischer und den allen nicht so einverstanden... aber hier habe ich für dich, kostet echt nicht soviel und kann wirklich alles...:m sie zieht sogar die Karpfen von allein aus dem wasser, das wäre doch was für dich....|kopfkrat#c
http://www.google.de/products/catal...og_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CDEQ8wIwAg#


----------



## Udo561 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Hi,
und nochmal , wenn du kein Geld hast und eine günstige Freilaufrolle suchst dann bestell dir die yaris.
Kostet dich das Stück 30 Euro und die teile sind wirklich gut.
Meine beiden Rollen haben schon hunderte Fische gedrillt und laufen immer noch perfekt.
Gruß Udo 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...EWHEELER-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_p7650_x2.htm


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Schliesse mich mit meinen fragen mal hier an. Suche auch 2 karpfenrollen, sollten aber keine freilaufrollen sein ( oder spricht was gegen rollen ohne freilauf?) ich bin der meinung wo kein freilauf ist kann aich schonmal keiner kaputt gehen. Preislich gesehen wollte ich pro rolle 50-60 euro ausgeben.


----------



## NR.9 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier.... ach neeee jetzt gehts los ohne Freilauf....
Wieso ohne ? Ach ja - wo keiner ist kann auch keiner kaputt gehen ...
Habe da noch welche ohne Kurbel - kann dann nicht kaputt gehen. Das Argument zieht nicht. Dafür ist die Industrie zuweit. Der Freilauf ist bei guten Rollen keine Schwachstelle mehr.
Und wenns wirklich eine ohne sein soll mal in nen Spinnfischer Tröööt nach tollen Stationären suchen. Wenn nach Karpfenrollen gefragt wird sagen wohl 99 von 100 Anglern - Freilaufrolle ! 
@Henning
Wenn bei Askari 20% gibt (Ich habe dort bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht) und die Okuma da dann NUR um die 46€ kostet es dann aber am ende eine andere für 33,33€ weil 3er Set - ihr wisst was gemeint ist - dann muss das mit Ohrfeigen bestrafft werden.
Mittlerweile glaube ich wenn man nach 10 Seiten nicht zum Schluss gekommen ist dass ca. 50€ für eine OKUMA echt kein Geld ist dann hats keinen Sinn mehr nochmal 10 Seiten diesen Trööt zu bequatschen.


----------



## Evilcamper (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ein Haken haben beide, ihr Freilauf deaktiviert erst nach einer Viertel Kurbelumdrehung und geht nicht immer bei jeder Kurbelstellung sofort rein(Kurbel 2mm weiter gedreht und es klappt), was Shimano Baitrunnerbesitzer gerne beanstanden.|rolleyes
> Das ist aber nur eine charakteristische Macke und absolut kein Qualitätsmangel!


 
Ich denke damit kann ich leben 
Vielen Dank für die Mühe...
Greetings!!!


----------



## NR.9 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Also das mit der Viertel umdrehung beim Freilauf der Okuma Powerliner habe ich bisher nur an einer meiner 2 Okumas feststellen müssen. Stören tut es nicht weil die Funktion im Drill oder Wurf nicht gemindert wird.


----------



## Henning95 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

@ Nr.9 ich habe jetzt auch grad keine lust mir dir zu streiten 

Mir kam es selber komisch vor, das eine Rolle 50 kosten soll und drei Endrua Pro Rollen 99,99 Euro kosten soll.

Und ich habe nun auch verstanden, das die Okuma eine sehr gute Rolle ist und das ich die nehmen soll, weil ich sonst bei anderen Rollen zweimal kaufe.

@ Anaconda Ich bin bereit die Rollen anzunehmen gern ich find sie toll.

Ich versteh grad nicht warum hier so ein aufstand gemacht wird.

@ Sense du hast wirklich Ahnung Danke dir wie die anderen schon sagten.
Ich habe halt noch nie so viel Ahnung von Rollen, daher kann ich nicht besonders gut beurteilen wie die Rolle ist und frage zwei mal mehr.

Leute, ich nehme die Okuma habe ich gestern schon gesagt.
ok? 

Danke für eure vielen Antworten.
Habt mir geholfen.

Okuma Powerliner PI 865 Baitfeeder.


----------



## NR.9 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Ich wollte nicht streiten oder so ... bin mir sicher das dein Entschluss richtig ist und du viel Spass mit der Okuma haben wirst.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier.... ach neeee jetzt gehts los ohne Freilauf....
> Wieso ohne ? Ach ja - wo keiner ist kann auch keiner kaputt gehen ...
> Habe da noch welche ohne Kurbel - kann dann nicht kaputt gehen. Das Argument zieht nicht. Dafür ist die Industrie zuweit. Der Freilauf ist bei guten Rollen keine Schwachstelle mehr.
> Und wenns wirklich eine ohne sein soll mal in nen Spinnfischer Tröööt nach tollen Stationären suchen. Wenn nach Karpfenrollen gefragt wird sagen wohl 99 von 100 Anglern - Freilaufrolle !




Klar ist die Industrie inzwischen sehr weit, doch da ich nicht weiß wie weit die industrie im unteren preissegment bis 50 euro ist, wollte ich halt nochmal nachfragen. Mein gedanke war, dass ich für das gleiche geld mehr qualität bekomme wenn ich mir keine freilauf rolle kaufe. Kann aber auch sein dass ich mich da rre, lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

lg


----------



## KArpfen97 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Ich hab die Daiwa Regal Bri 3500 und bin mit der sehr zufrieden werd mir auch bald noch eine zulegen . Schau mal hier :  http://www.carpfishing.de/ Da bekommst du die grad für 35 € aber nur bis 7.1 11

Mfg KArpfen97


----------



## Henning95 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Wenn ich noch was sagn bzw fragen darf ohne wieder komische antworten zu bekommen  

Ich habe ja eine Daiwa Rute vllt ist es ja auch machbar eine Daiwa Rolle zu finden :=)

Ich frag ja nur. Wüsstet ihr was? Ich bleibe aber bei der Okuma, aber wenn es die gleiche mit dem gleichen preis von Daiwa gäbe wäre es toll 

Danke euch

@ Karpfen, danke aber die ist mir zu klein.


----------



## Udo561 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Henning ,
ich finde dich geil #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Henning95 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Henning ,
> ich finde dich geil #6
> Gruß Udo




was hab ich denn nun schon wieder getan? 

ok ich frag nichts mehr ich nehm nun die Okuma


----------



## CarpDream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Ehm, seit letzen Sommer und ich war oft tagsüber los.
> 
> hinter unserem haus ist ein kolk wo karpfen drin sind.
> 
> ...





Neuen Ruten okay, aber warum 3?! 

naja keiner muss sich rechtfertigen warum er neue Sache kauft


----------



## NR.9 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p6470_DAIWA-Regal-BRi---3500-AB---WA.html Wenn diese Daiwa gemeint war frage ich mal nach warum die zu klein sein soll ? 220m 30er ist denke ich ausreichend für mittlere Seen und Fliessgewässer. Habe eben gesehen das die grösseren Daiwa auch recht günstig dort zu bekommen sind. 
Und um nochmal klarzustellen - hier will dir keiner was böses und bisher hast du von fast allen hier normale Ratschläge und Empfehlungen bekommen. Wir haben alle mal angefangen und wollen alle nur helfen.
Dem ein oder anderen belustigt es nur das du Fragen über Fragen hast bzw. dich nicht entscheiden konntest. Das haben wir ja nun hinter uns.


----------



## Henning95 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

jojo  

Nja, ich dachte immer ne 3500 wäre zu klein 
Ich dachte man brauche große Rollen.


----------



## ProHunters Fox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Meine beiden Rollen haben schon hunderte Fische gedrillt und laufen immer noch perfekt.
> Gruß Udo
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Was sagt uns das?#c


----------



## ProHunters Fox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Udo wirds wissen...


----------



## Henning3000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

So,

Die Okuma ist ausgeguckt nun fängt das lange sparen an 
Danke euch nochmal.

Mein Freund sucht auch neue Rollen.

Allerdings keine Okuma. Ich sollte für ihn das reinstellen, da er sich nicht extra einen account machen wollte.

Sonder kann sich nicht zweischen denn B.Richi Navium 4000 entscheiden und der Sänger r.d.c runner.

Ich habe ihm gesagt das er die sänger nehmen soll.
Passt zu seinen Daiwa Black widow ruten und sehen nach karpfen aus.

Wie seht ihr das?

danke


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

wo hast du denn auf einmal den 2ten account her?

muss eine rolle nach karpen aussehen um damit auf karpfen zu fischen?

habe auch schon mit ner sportex spinrute und ner balzer hero gezielt nen mamorkarpfen gefangen obwahl nix von beidem nach karpfen aussah.

Aber ich sage zu dem thema jetzt nix und denk mir meinen teil wie manch ein anderer vllt auch!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning3000 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Die Okuma ist ausgeguckt nun fängt das lange sparen an
> Danke euch nochmal.
> ...



Ich glaube dir kein Wort, der Kumpel bist du selbst.
Du bist der, der sich nicht entscheiden kann zwischen der Navium und der Sänger RDC und hast bloß keine Lust hier zerlegt zu werden, weil du die Okuma doch nicht willst.
Junge, du bist ein Kind und ein Troll obendrein. Du bekommst einen Ehrenplatz auf meiner Ignorliste und fertig ist der Lack.
Wird immer schlimmer hier im Board, fast jeden Tag neue Anmeldungen von solchen....#q#q#q#q.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Henning3000 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Die Okuma ist ausgeguckt nun fängt das lange sparen an
> Danke euch nochmal.
> ...




wie geil ist den das...|supergri habe wirklich shcon lange nicht mehr so gelacht:vik: der henning ist schon der hammer, er findet immer irgendwelche ausreden.....jetzt kommt er sogar mit kumpel usw an,

Henning, bitte höre einfach auf so ein misst jedes mal zufragen...die leute hier, die dir alle ein tip abgegeben haben was du zutun hast, habe alle ahnung und alles andere was du jetzt erfindest mit kumpel oder wer weiss vielleicht kommt bald der opa hat ja bald geburtstag usw... vergiss es, 

NIMM DIE OKUMA vom gerlinger zb. und FERTIIIIIIG!!!:vik:


----------



## yassin (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir kein Wort, der Kumpel bist du selbst.
> Du bist der, der sich nicht entscheiden kann zwischen der Navium und der Sänger RDC und hast bloß keine Lust hier zerlegt zu werden, weil du die Okuma doch nicht willst.
> Junge, du bist ein Kind und ein Troll obendrein. Du bekommst einen Ehrenplatz auf meiner Ignorliste und fertig ist der Lack.
> Wird immer schlimmer hier im Board, fast jeden Tag neue Anmeldungen von solchen....#q#q#q#q.


wo darf man unterschreiben??|rolleyes


Diese Rollen von Sänger sind der letzte Mist!!!
Habe schon einige von denen durch und alle sind (ausnahmslos) nach 2-5 Wochen am Wasser im Arsxx gewesen #d
Ich denke,dass sollte reichen um mir NIEWIEDER eine Sängerrolle zu kaufen.|rolleyes

*Aber Jungs lasst ihn doch selber solche beschixxenen Erfahrungen machen. Aus Fehlern wird auch er lernen. *


----------



## Henning95 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

 das ja gail 
jetzt wird mir auch schon verboten meinen freunden zu helfen?

Ich weis nicht wann ihr es versteht. Ich möchte die Okuma und mein freund eine von denn rollen.

aber wenn es in dem forum nicht klappt XD dann closed hier mal den thread ist ja mega hamma. XD

gail.


----------



## NR.9 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Bevor wir den Trööt "closen" sage ich dir wie Yassin das Sänger Rollen ******** sind. Hatte mal eine Sänger Specitec Runner (glaube hiess so) und die war absoluter mist. War sicherlich so eine billige Massenproduktion wo sämtliche Hersteller ihren Namen draufgedruckt haben weil ich sie absolut baugleich auch damals bei anderen Herstellern gesehen habe. Für den Fall das das so richtig ist mit deinen Kumpel frage ich mich warum du ihm nicht zu den Rollen rätst die wir dir geraten haben ???? 
Das allgemeine Problem welches neuerdings hier im Board floriert ist das es ne menge Jungangler (grade im Bereich Karpfenangeln) gibt die immer wieder die selben Fragen bezüglich Tackle haben. Welche Rolle - welche Rute usw. Das ist ja schön und gut aber man sollte sich evtl. zuerst über die Suchfunktion informieren weil es mittlerweile immer mehr Trööts gibt die sich sehr ähneln. 

Appell an die Kiddies .....

Verfallt doch nich immer diesen Tackle Wahn !!!! Es geht nicht darum wie eine Rolle an einer Rute aussieht sondern darum das die Funktion die ich ihr abverlange gegeben ist. Karpfenangeln ist nicht alles !


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



NR.9 schrieb:


> ....Sänger Specitec Runner (glaube hiess so) und die war absoluter mist. War *sicher*lich so eine billige Massenproduktion wo sämtliche Hersteller ihren Namen draufgedruckt haben weil ich sie *absolut baugleich* auch damals *bei anderen Marken*(Herstellern) gesehen habe.....


Bingo, so sieht das aus, eine Fabrik, eine Rolle mit minimalen Designvariationen, nur untersch. Label drauf, innen alles der gleiche Schrott. Es gibt in Asien kaum ne handvoll Hersteller, die den ganzen Markt bedienen, mit all seiner, Markenvielfalt. Bei vielen Modellen kann selbst ein Depp erkennen, welche aus der gleichen Manufaktur stammen.



NR.9 schrieb:


> ....Für den Fall das das so richtig ist mit deinen Kumpel frage ich mich warum du ihm nicht zu den Rollen rätst die wir dir geraten haben ????


schon wieder 100 Punkte.:vik:



NR.9 schrieb:


> ....Das allgemeine Problem welches neuerdings hier im Board floriert ist das es ne menge Jungangler (grade im Bereich Karpfenangeln) gibt die immer wieder die selben Fragen bezüglich Tackle haben. Welche Rolle - welche Rute usw. Das ist ja schön und gut aber man sollte sich evtl. zuerst über die Suchfunktion informieren weil es mittlerweile immer mehr Trööts gibt die sich sehr ähneln.
> 
> Appell an die Kiddies .....
> 
> Verfallt doch nich immer diesen Tackle Wahn !!!! Es geht nicht darum wie eine Rolle an einer Rute aussieht sondern darum das die Funktion die ich ihr abverlange gegeben ist. Karpfenangeln ist nicht alles !



Ding Dong, schon wieder 100 Punkte, der Kandidat hat schon 3x mal 100 Punkte, langsam reicht's aber.:vik:


----------



## NR.9 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Was bekomme ich nun für 300 Punkte ???? 

TACKLEEEEEEE ???????


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Ich seh das schon , der TE hat euch voll im Griff :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## NR.9 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Jetzt mal weg vom TE - hatte da schon PN kontakt und habe da etwas Jugendarbeit getan - gelobt besserung und er sowie wir wollen jetzt hier keine Hetze betreiben also bitte Thema vom Tisch....
Denke auch das zu diesen Thema genug gesagt wurde - ausser irgend wer kennt noch eine Super Rolle zu günstigen Konditionen.


----------



## carphunter xd (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Und jetz komm ich ins spiel mit der emcast von daiwa die ist sehr gut und meiner meinung besser als die okuma (=


----------



## NR.9 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Werden wir ja nächste Saison an der Moorhütte sehen kleiner .... 

Duell ???


----------



## carphunter xd (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

ja können wir mache nwollen wir sie gegeneinander hauen oder wie aber können wir machen aber wie ?großer xd


----------



## NR.9 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Ich hänge den 100 Pfünder den ich fange nach dem Drill mal an deine Schnur und kuke dann zu wie er deine Rolle zu Pulver zerballert ... lol
Wir sehen uns am See.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Was bekomme ich nun für 300 Punkte ????
> 
> TACKLEEEEEEE ???????




eine Okuma rolle...:vik:#6|muahah:


----------



## NR.9 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

Ja geil - her damit ...


----------



## carphunter xd (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

na wersden schon eine test möglichkeit finden dan können wir auch gleich noch die biomaster von seife testen na ja wir sehen uns


----------



## Nanninga (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: karpfenrollen*

*Mein Gott Henning, ob 95 oder 3000,was machst Du!!*#d

Nanni|wavey:


----------

